
Genre:Hunnu – Mongolian Country/Folk Rock - all2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4xZUr0BEfE
======
all2
I know that HN posts typically focus on technology, but I've discovered this
genre of country rock and it is amazing.

I hope you enjoy!

